# discurso



## xaviGZ

Ola!

Pode alguém dizer-me que é o que "discurso" significa neste contexto? Trata-se dum livro de João Ubaldo Riberio, "Arte e Ciência de oubar Galinha":

Contexto:

"E lá vamos nós durante algumas horas e termino não sabendo
direito o que foi que finado Lalinho fez. Mas aplaudo a história,
observo os lances mais emocionantes, elogio a habilidade da
narração, prometo escrever tudo na primeira oportunidade. Ele sai
satisfeitíssimo, vai para o bar de Espanha anunciar e comemorar a
parceria, embora eu duvide que alguém lá queira ouvir a história. O
pessoal do bar de Espanha não presta atenção a nada, *só quando é
discurso*."

Pode ser o "discurso" dum "cachaçeiro"?? Quizás o discurso dum governante? Vocês que acham?


MUITO OBRIGADO


----------



## will.espmx

xaviGZ said:


> Ola!
> 
> Pode alguém dizer-me  Alguém pode me dizer que é o que  o que é que a palavra "discurso" significa neste contexto? Trata-se dum  de um livro de João Ubaldo Riberio, "Arte e Ciência de *r*oubar Galinha":
> 
> Contexto:
> 
> "E lá vamos nós durante algumas horas e termino não sabendo
> direito o que foi que finado Lalinho fez. Mas aplaudo a história,
> observo os lances mais emocionantes, elogio a habilidade da
> narração, prometo escrever tudo na primeira oportunidade. Ele sai
> satisfeitíssimo, vai para o bar de Espanha anunciar e comemorar a
> parceria, embora eu duvide que alguém lá queira ouvir a história. O
> pessoal do bar de Espanha não presta atenção a nada, *só quando é*
> _*discurso*_."
> 
> Pode ser o "discurso" dum de um "cachaçeiro" cachaceiro ?? Quizás Talvez o discurso dum  de um governante? Vocês que acham O que vocês acham?
> 
> 
> MUITO OBRIGADO


 

É muito arcaíco substituir "de um" por "dum". E creio que *discurso* nesse contexto se refere a "discursos de cachaceiro", concordo com sua primeira colocação. E desculpa te corrigir, mas é pra que você aprenda melhor o português, assim como espero aprender espanhol.


----------



## xaviGZ

Agradeço a correção, muito obrigado!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

will.espmx said:


> É muito arcaíco substituir "de um" por "dum". E creio que *discurso* nesse contexto se refere a "discursos de cachaceiro", concordo com sua primeira colocação. E desculpa te corrigir, mas é pra que você aprenda melhor o português, assim como espero aprender espanhol.



Desculpe, Will, mas não estou de acordo. O discurso pode ser de algum cachaceiro frequentador do Bar de Espanha, mas também pode ser de um outro frequentador, não cachaceiro, ou de um político, ou transmitido pelo rádio, pela televisão, enfim, por um discurso QUALQUER.


----------



## zema

Pergunto: 
..._ só quando é discurso_ não poderia significar ..._ quando é só lero-lero_ ?

  ¿Algo así como _pura cháchara_ em español?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

zema said:


> Pergunto:
> ..._ só quando é discurso_ não poderia significar ..._ quando é só lero-lero_ ?
> 
> ¿Algo así como _pura cháchara_ em español?



Si, pero...y si el discurso es en serio?


----------



## zema

Pois é, difícil saber ao certo... foi apenas o primeiro que me veio à cabeça quando li esse parágrafo.


----------



## okporip

Eu me inclino a achar que é a segunda opção (discurso de políticos), mas seria preciso conferir um trecho maior do texto para ter certeza. Não vejo muito sentido nas hipóteses do "discurso de cachaceiro" e do lero-lero - em ambos os casos, a ideia de não se prestar atenção a nada, apenas a isso, seria muito chamativa (paradoxal) para ser enunciada desse modo "neutro", sem nenhum advérbio ou comentário adicional.


----------



## zema

Oi, okporip! 

Quando eu li essa frase achei (_ou_ _viajei_ ) que pudesse haver inversão (algum regionalismo, coloquialismo, sei lá) e que na verdade a ideia não fosse “só quando é discurso” senão “quando é só discurso”, ou seja “quando são só palavras”. Isto é, que o pessoal do bar não ligasse muito em se tratando apenas de palavras, de papo de botequim.

 É que pensei que com discurso se referia ao da própria personagem a quem o escritor havia estado ouvindo falar e falar, e que depois ia no bar com certeza para continuar falando e falando.

  Mas acho que você está certo, o mais lógico é que o pessoal do bar só se importe com discurso de político, nem que seja por medo de que venha bomba aí...


----------



## sorollexiste

ummmm...."dum" pode se dizer na fala, né?


----------



## okporip

zema said:


> Oi, okporip!
> 
> Quando eu li essa frase achei (_ou_ _viajei_ ) que pudesse haver inversão (algum regionalismo, coloquialismo, sei lá) e que na verdade a ideia não fosse “só quando é discurso” senão “quando é só discurso”, ou seja “quando são só palavras”. Isto é, que o pessoal do bar não ligasse muito em se tratando apenas de palavras, de papo de botequim.
> 
> É que pensei que com discurso se referia ao da própria personagem a quem o escritor havia estado ouvindo falar e falar, e que depois ia no bar com certeza para continuar falando e falando.
> 
> Mas acho que você está certo, o mais lógico é que o pessoal do bar só se importe com discurso de político, nem que seja por medo de que venha bomba aí...


----------



## okporip

sorollexiste said:


> ummmm...."dum" pode se dizer na fala, né?



E na escrita também.


----------



## sorollexiste

Na escrita, acho que não está bem considerado, pelo menos em Portugal.....


----------



## Carfer

sorollexiste said:


> Na escrita, acho que não está bem considerado, pelo menos em Portugal.....


 
Essa agora! Porquê? Essa contracção é frequentíssima.


----------



## sorollexiste

O meus professores de português, eles todos sempre falaram "na linguagem formal e escrita não é correto 'duma'", mas procurei na net:

http://www.ciberduvidas.com/pergunta.php?id=27735

peço desculpas, eu sempre acredito nos meus professores, mas vocês estão no certo.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Eu venho notando que a mídia escrita, pelo menos, está evitando usar as contrações. Não sei porquê, já que isso sempre foi aceito. Mas eles agora escrevem "em uma" e não "numa", e por aí vai...


----------



## sorollexiste

Já falei que também os meus professores sempre explicaram desse jeito, mais pelo que eu vi, isso já deveria estar ultrapassado. Será que tem que ver com o acordo?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Nada a ver com o acordo ortográfico. Isso se pratica desde antes do acordo.


----------



## Carfer

WhoSoyEu said:


> Eu venho notando que a mídia escrita, pelo menos, está evitando usar as contrações. Não sei porquê, já que isso sempre foi aceito. Mas eles agora escrevem "em uma" e não "numa", e por aí vai...


 

Por cá, acho que não. Aliás, se virmos bem, em Portugal, com a tendência para as vogais mudas ( o '_e_' de '_d*e*'_ não soa), pouca justificação há para não contrair. É natural que a escrita siga pelo mesmo caminho. Na fala brasileira talvez se compreenda melhor que isso aconteça.


----------



## okporip

Carfer said:


> Por cá, acho que não. Aliás, se virmos bem, em Portugal, com a tendência para as vogais mudas ( o '_e_' de '_d*e*'_ não soa), pouca justificação há para não contrair. É natural que a escrita siga pelo mesmo caminho. Na fala brasileira talvez se compreenda melhor que isso aconteça.



E na escrita brasileira o que acho que acontece é uma tendência a se supor que 'num' e especialmente 'dum' seriam "informais", formas apropriadas apenas para a fala - uma bobagem, claro, mas concordo que a imprensa vai por esse caminho.


----------



## Alentugano

Carfer said:


> Por cá, acho que não. Aliás, se virmos bem, em Portugal, com a tendência para as vogais mudas ( o '_e_' de '_d*e*'_ não soa), pouca justificação há para não contrair. É natural que a escrita siga pelo mesmo caminho. Na fala brasileira talvez se compreenda melhor que isso aconteça.


 
Concordo, mas o que constato é que umas contrações são bem mais frequentes do que outras. _Dum_ e _duma_, parece-me a mim, já foram mais comuns na escrita. Atualmente vejo mais essas formas escritas sem a contração. Já com _num/numa,_ a tendência é para contrair sempre, quer na fala, quer na escrita.


----------



## Arnold2

will.espmx said:


> É muito arcaíco substituir "de um" por "dum". E creio que *discurso* nesse contexto se refere a "discursos de cachaceiro", concordo com sua primeira colocação. E desculpa te corrigir, mas é pra que você aprenda melhor o português, assim como espero aprender espanhol.



Desculpe discordar e fugir do tema, mas creio que os portugueses não pensam o mesmo. Também no interior do Brasil é possível encontrar "dum", "duma" e por que não "prum", "pruma" ("para um", "para uma") (embora estas duas últimas não se aceitam na escrita).


----------



## okporip

Arnold2 said:


> Também no interior do Brasil é possível encontrar "dum", "duma" e por que não "prum", "pruma" ("para um", "para uma") (embora estas duas últimas não se aceitam na escrita).


----------

